# Why Are RainCoats Yellow Doyathink?



## WillowTree (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 15, 2010)

Ewwww...I oughtta neg ya for that mess.


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 15, 2010)

I've always liked side-boob.

I don't anymore.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn!  Here I thought I was the only sick one on this board!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 16, 2010)

I love fat chicks.  Heat in the winter and shade in the summer!  If you take them to the beach, they will still be laying there when you get back from going to get a beer and nobody will be talking to them.


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn it Mom, we've talked about you checking yourself out of the retirement home!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 16, 2010)

WillowTree said:


>


----------



## Charles Stucker (Feb 16, 2010)

As it happens, the rains slickers worn by cowboys were yellow because they found riders with yellow raincoats were less apt to spook the cattle than those with dark raincoats. I must admit their conclusion was likely based on anecdotal not scientific evidence.


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 17, 2010)

ewww, that is nasty.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 19, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> >


...and you just HAD to bring it up again!!!


----------



## Yurt (Feb 21, 2010)

lol

but black would work better


----------

